# Anybody Know What This Huffy Is All About?



## scooter (Mar 8, 2016)

Hey there.
This bike was again given to me by my mother(a semi pro picker). The last bike she gave me was a Shelby Airflow!!
Anyway, I took some photos of this Huffy and wanted to know if anyone out there knew what year/model it was.

Also, if anyone is interested in buying this, let me know. The original dust is still on there!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 8, 2016)

Looks early to mid 60s. Very minimal value here. V/r Shawn


----------

